# HoseApples aka HedgeApples Prevent Bugs



## SeedSister (May 25, 2003)

In Texas we have trees everywhere that grow these large softball size fruit, The textured pattern looks like a brain. We used to call them horse apples or brain apples. 

I decided to do some research on these and found the following link that explains that when you pick these and place them in centralized location in your home, it keeps away all kinds of pests like ants, silverfish, slugs, flies, mosquitos and spiders. Now I am going to go out and pick me about three or four for my little apartment and see how they do. Maybe they will work on keeping out the junebugs and spiders that sneak their way through my sliding glass door.

http://hedgeapple.com/

I hope this is useful to someone else as well. let me know how it works out for you.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

I grew up in New Jersey and there were lots of these around, and yes they did seem to keep bugs out! They call them osage oranges up there. Thanks for posting this! ldc


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

One of our local grocery stores started selling these, because one of the managers swears by them. They don't grow here and I don't know where they are being brought in from. They have been selling well, though.


----------



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

We have them here and I don't know whether they keep the bugs away or not. Since they're usually around closer to winter, there's normally not as many bugs. So my theory is there would be no spiders, mosquitoes etc...anyways because of the cold weather. I tried them last year in my garage and didn't notice a difference.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I read a book one time where the people put them all around the perimeter of their house outside next to the foundation to keep bugs out. I wonder if it really works???


----------

